
Clojure Success Stories - chrisperkins
https://clojure.org/community/success_stories
======
bsg75
It is interesting how much traffic on HN Clojure gets, compared to Scala (as
two JVM based functional languages), given their standings on various
programming language trend surveys (and I do take those with a large crystal
of salt).

I'm currently dipping into Scala because of Spark, but that is a necessity for
work. Doing the same with Clojure out of _interest_. Perhaps that is one of
the reasons?

~~~
fulafel
A year ago Clojure was higher than Scala in TIOBE:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Clojure/comments/8gebfu/clojure_ran...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Clojure/comments/8gebfu/clojure_ranks_at_30_on_tiobe/)

I don't think there's enough signal in the noise, given that nothing dramatic
has happened around either language in a year.

